# vodafone contract



## pimkgin (11 Jul 2012)

I was with Vodafone broadband for 4-5 years and my contract was not renewed for about three of these years but there was no problems I paid by direct debit etc. Late last year Vodafone sale representive rang me and asked if I was happy with my account I replied yes, she then went on to say that she was going to reduce it by 5 euro, was I happy with this, I said yes.I have since changed to UPC and Vodafone has hit me for a bill of 450E approx. I would appear that in the terms and conditions she read out I agreed to sign up for 12 months. I have now got a solicitor letter stating if I don't pay proceedings will be instigated. Surely this type of contract is not legal as I signed nothing and it was a kind of honey trap worth 5 euro.

Regards Pimgin


----------



## Leo (11 Jul 2012)

Please edit the title of your thread to make it more meaningful


----------



## kickstart (11 Jul 2012)

pimkgin said:


> Surely this type of contract is not legal as I signed nothing and it was a kind of honey trap worth 5 euro.



You don't need to sign something for it to be a contract. An oral agreement can be a binding contract. To quote from Wikipedia, which has a UK/commwealth perspective (which I think is useful here): 

"There must be evidence that the parties had each, from an objective perspective, engaged in conduct manifesting their assent, and a contract will be formed when the parties have met such a requirement. "

You might wish to argue that you weren't sufficiently informed of the intent to extend your contract. If they simply offerred you a few quid off per month, and mentioned nothing about signing you up to another fixed term, then I think you'd have a point. Ask them for the recording of the conversation, so you can both check your recollection of the call - if it's obvious that you were not fully informed, they'll probably drop their demand.


----------



## gipimann (11 Jul 2012)

A friend of mine got a similar call from vodafone recently.  The vodafone caller did say that agreeing to the reduction meant a new 12 month contract - but it wasn't stated very clearly in my friend's opinion - he just "happened to pick up on it" (in his own words).  There was definitely more of an emphasis on the price reduction, and the new contract was almost a "by the by".  

He didn't accept the reduction on the basis that it meant a new 12 month contract.


----------



## kris_2021 (12 Aug 2012)

did u pay this bill? i recently received something similar @ 333E and i am not going to pay


----------



## merille (12 Aug 2012)

i got the same call from them and they offered free calls or something like this. cant remember did he say anything about 12 mnts contract but i knew they would not do it just so, so i asked him. he said yes, thats 12 mnths contract again. i said no thanks and that was it. but anyway they save that kind of calls, that means u make oral contract with them.


----------



## Black Sheep (15 Aug 2012)

Just a few minutes after reading the above I had a call from Vodafone (my landline provider) offering me a deal on extra free calls to mobiles. As she was speaking very quickly in a very pronounced Northern accent with great emphasis on the extra benefits I realised the word contract was mentioned in passing.

I immediately stopped her to explain. It was a bit like pulling teeth to get the details.

Had I not read the above posts I probably would not have been as alert.

Just goes to show the value of this site


----------



## MarySmyth (16 Aug 2012)

*Vodafone wants 48months.ie customers back*

Nephew signed up to the new www.48months.ie some months back- 10 euro per month for all mobile calls and texts- at least half of what vodafone pay as u go offered.

He had a call from similar #northern sounding' sales agent saying they will now match the 48months.ie offer. And yes they spoke very fast and when he asked if they could email offer details, they became flustered!

Not sure if the same as previous posts re. a contract. But why would he move from 48months at this stage!


----------

